# Berwick Boats Nellie Wilson BK102 and Excel III BK260



## grahamtowa

Am looking for info on the above 2 boats, both built at Eyemouth by Weatherhead. In particular, I am looking for changes of owners (Nellie was built for Borthwicks, Excel for Lough and Cowe), also the date of motorisation of Nellie and her scrapping date, also any possible pix. Thanks, Graham.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

The Excel appears to be owned by the Lough family throughout her life. I have her in a 1937 almanac as owned by J Lough sen. 
1937 also has steam drifters Amiable owned by J Lough and the Integrity and the Cheviotdale owned by Cowes.
Do you have any further info on the Nellie Wilson. I've only found one reference to her as owned by the Borthwicks of Berwick. I've found a Nellie Wilson, steam trawler in North Shields and a BK Nellie.
I'll see what else I can find out.
I suspect the full details you're looking for will be in the archives in Berwick where the Registers are stored
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## grahamtowa

Thank you, Douglas, Excel III was scrapped in 1938, so the Loughs must have owned her all her life. I think the other 3 drifters that you mention were Eyemouth owned rather than Berwick owned. Nellie Wilson BK102 was built in 1904, a sailing fifie, later motorised. Am particularly looking for her length and any changes of ownership, also when she was scrapped. Thank you.


----------



## aavh

Hi Graham, This is what I have hope it helps any other info welcome
regards
Andy


Nellie Wilson: (BK 102) (1904- 1926) (Wood)
O.N. 118862: 53g 30n 68.5 x 19.9 x 7.9 feet
Sail (No propulsion)

1904: Launched by James Weatherhead, Eyemouth Berwickshire (Yd.No.) for James Borthwick & Others, Berwick upon Tweed (James Borthwick manager) as “Nellie Wilson” BK 102. 1904: Completed. 1904: Registered at Berwick upon Tweed BK 102. 1914: Motor engine fitted (55ihp). 1914: O.N.118862 Issued. 1919: Owned by David Borthwick, Berwick upon Tweed. 1919: Registered at Berwick upon Tweed BK 57. 1926: Owned by James Thompson, Eyemouth Berwickshire. 29.09.1930: Foundered near the Bass Rock.

Excel III: (BK 260) (1907- 1938)
O.N. 125502: 86g 31n 87.1x 17.6 x 8.5 feet
20 hp

1907: Launched by James Weatherhead, Eyemouth Berwickshire (Yd.No.) for J. Lough, Sons & R. Cowe, Berwick upon Tweed as “Excel III” BK 260. 1907: Completed. 1907: Registered at Berwick upon Tweed BK 260. 04.1915: Requisitioned as a Net Laying Vessel (AdNo.2767) and based on the Humber. 1919: Returned to Owners. 1938: Scrapped


----------



## grahamtowa

Thanks, Andy. That gives me the info on NW that I wasafter. Wonder why she changed her reg no in 1919....................


----------



## finnan

Hi Graham may be a bit late in coming forward but u know how it is u browse through older posts when the weather keeps u indoors there are still members of the Lough family in Eyemouth who still have ties to the fishing u may be able to contact them through Eyemouth FMA cheers finnan


----------



## yorkshiregeordie

Just in case you may be interested as to further info:- in 1936 the Registration BK102 was given to a 27ft Northumbrian Coble built in '36 by Harrisons of Amble and given the name of 'Treasure'.
Their Master Boat Builder, Hector Handyside was an Apprentice at Harrisons at the time and had a hand in building her.
Hector later became the owner of 'Treasure' and sold her about 1987 to Mr P Batty who fished her out of Seahouses (North Sunderland Harbour).
She met her end half a mile NE of Amble Harbour after ramming the stern of the Amble Lifeboat who was escorting her in in hurricane force winds on 6th October 1990.
Cheers
John


----------



## Jim Manuel

Hi Graham, James Borthwick ("Old Stunner") was my Great Grandfather, the Nellie Wilson was named after his wife, whose maiden name was Eleanor Wilson. Old stunner was managing partner, the others being James Manuel (my Grandfather), David Borthwick and his two brothers, who were sons of Old Stunner. The boat was commandeered by the Admiralty in 1914 and the crew spent the war in the Moray Firth area where the boat acted as tender to a minesweeping squadron. Some details of the boats history are available In the Berwick public records office. There are photographs of Nellie Wilson in two books, "The Berwickshire Coast" by Lawson Wood, and " Herring Girls and Hiring Fairs" by Maureen Brook. There is also a photo her on the bar wall in The Pilot Inn, Low Greens Berwick, which has a wealth of photos and fishing memorabilia. Regards Jim


----------

